# "Translation" of Pokémon Green gets a final release



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 27, 2011)

> Pokémon Red and Green. The games that were never released outside Japan, with other countries instead getting Red and Blue versions.
> However, the original Green version seems to be getting more attention than the original Red version, since the rest of the world got a Red version, but not a Green version.
> 
> Many have tried translating the original Japanese version of Green into English.
> ...



List of changes:
- All 151 Pokémon have their original Red/Green sprites
- Overworld graphics and textboxes have been reverted to their original Red/Green counterparts
- The header has been modified to the original Green's, meaning that a GBC bios should detect it properly as being Pokémon Green
- The SGB frame has been changed to Japanese Green's
- Cerulean Cave now uses the layout from the original Japanese version (Which was subsequently used in FireRed and LeafGreen.)

 Download
 Original discussion thread

This is meant to be patched over a rom of filename "Pokémon - Blue Version (UE)[!].gb"
Other file names such as "Pokémon - Blue Version (U)[!].sgb" may work as well, as long as it's the [!] release of the (U) or (UE) region.



Spoiler: Bonus



As an added bonus, I made a similar hack made to restore the original Japanese Blue version in full English.

List of changes:
- Changes the Game Corner prizes Japanese Blue version
- Changes the in-game trades to Japanese Blue version
- Changes the wild Pokemon data so that its exactly the same as Japanese Blue version

 Download


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought Green was Blue in japan, so what's the point of getting this, they're basically the same thing.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 27, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:


> I thought Green was Blue in japan, so what's the point of getting this, they're basically the same thing.


Curious human mind. What we dont have is WHAT WE WANT!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 27, 2011)

If you take the time to do your research, you'll figure out the Japanese Green and the English Blue have differences.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, awesome work, man! I remember posting a video about the half-assed complete translation, this trumps that by far. I will DEFINITELY be playing this!

So does this have a complete list of the changes? And what other games it this compatible with? For example, if I hack the USA Blue rom will I be able to trade with Red/Blue/other US hacked Green on real hardware or emulators?

Time to take a nostalgia trip... 

EDIT: Never mind. I read the topic, and it seems to have cleared up most of my questions.

Did you change any of the music? like, the Lavender Town music for example?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 27, 2011)

The Lavender Town music isn't worth changing, since the changes would only be heard by young kids.
Besides, the v1.1 of Pokémon Green had the 'changed' Lavender Town music.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I've already completed this game about 10 years ago, on an emulator while it was still in Japanese


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 27, 2011)

I am able to hear the difference in the music, and I'm almost 20. =P 

I am not trying to be a dick, I was just wondering.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 27, 2011)

You know translating green is pretty much pointless as it is, blue was also released in japan and was the improved version of green, better sprites and other fixes.
That's why the red and blue versions we played had different battle sprites, blue got the better batch.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> You know translating green is pretty much pointless as it is, blue was also released in japan and was the improved version of green, better sprites and other fixes.
> That's why the red and blue versions we played had different battle sprites, blue got the better batch.


You know, if we did this hack, then it implies we already know about the history of Generation I.
You don't _have_ to present it to us.
(Also, you may not care about this, but many people have been wanting an English version of the original Red/Green versions.)


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 28, 2011)

The reason people are interested in Pokemon Green is because of the extra glitches in it. Editing the text, sprites, and music for Blue doesn't make it Green version. It just makes it a slightly different Blue.


----------



## The Shadow Knigh (Dec 28, 2011)

Jamstruth said:


> The reason people are interested in Pokemon Green is because of the extra glitches in it. Editing the text, sprites, and music for Blue doesn't make it Green version. It just makes it a slightly different Blue.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 28, 2011)

I played a weird engrish version of green a long time ago. pretty much the only thing which set it apart was the different dialog, otherwise its practically the same game.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, when I read this doesn't use green as a base, I stopped caring to be honest. :\


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 28, 2011)

So... this is not a Green translation, it's just a sprite swap of Blue.

I found this kind of unnecesary.... the only reason for playing Green are all the glitches and bugs that you could only found in the japanese releases. Like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4jBckP_mag

Also, you have differences in the Celurean Cave layout. I bet they didnt change that.


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 28, 2011)

No offense, but in this day & age, who would try this?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2011)

If it was based on the actual green, lots of people, for various reasons already mentioned.


----------



## thaddius (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome. Can't wait to play it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Also, you have differences in the Celurean Cave layout. I bet they didnt change that.


I did...

Besides, what did you expect from this? A different game?
The only point of this is to mimic what a Green version would've looked like if it was released in English.
If you are interested in trying out the glitches from the original Japanese versions, use this patch

This was made because Pokémon Green has lacked a proper translation for ages.
This is the closest we can get to a proper translation, since the original Green rom limits us to five characters for Pokémon names and maybe 7-8 characters for attack names.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this patch. I would however like to see a list of all the changes made, so we all know exactly what we're getting.

Also, a small nitpick thing, when you pick the name of Ash, seems like 'Green' should have been listed as an option rather than 'Blue', to make this feel really like what an USA english version would have been like.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

blahkamehameha said:


> Thanks a lot for this patch. I would however like to see a list of all the changes made, so we all know exactly what we're getting.
> 
> Also, a small nitpick thing, when you pick the name of Ash, seems like 'Green' should have been listed as an option rather than 'Blue', to make this feel really like what an USA english version would have been like.


Fixed it.


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah pokemon back in the good ole days of gb/gbc,but I think this is beyond to late for most people to care...but hopefully (assuming its still going) tcg 2 is still being worked on...


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought Pokemon Green off eBay in 2004 or something and it was in Engrish. Playable, but fun.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 29, 2011)

I recommend made-in-tomo if you want to buy the original Green (Or even Red, or Blue) version off eBay (In Japanese)
That's who I bought my Green from and it was real.
The person does live in Japan, and other people's reviews were pretty much positive.


----------



## Chaos Rush (Jan 8, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> You know translating green is pretty much pointless as it is, blue was also released in japan and was the improved version of green,


Not exactly. Blue in Japan was the "third version", in other words, Blue is the Crystal, Emerald, and Platinum of Generation I. The Japanese Blue version has different wild Pokemon and in-game trades than the Japanese Red/Green, AND the English Red/Blue.

The English Red/Blue is the Japanese Blue version with wild Pokemon and in-game trades from the Japanese Red/Green.




RupeeClock said:


> better sprites and other fixes.
> That's why the red and blue versions we played had different battle sprites, blue got the better batch.


"better" is a matter of opinion, not fact. The original Japanese Red/Green sprites are the earliest forms of what the Pokemon looked like - the game was in development since 1990, and a lot of those sprites were most likely created before their Sugimori art, so I find it interesesting to play with "semi-beta" designs for the Pokemon. Such as Charizard's different wing design, Charmander's spike on its back,Venusaur's white flower, Pikachu's dark belly, the Jewish Star of David on Alakazam's forehead, Lapras using a design resembling its "Capsule Monsters" manga counterpart, Kingler's right pincer being significantly larger than the other, Vaporeon being more masculine than feminine, and Dragonite having a ridge on its back.

It's not necessarily that the Japanese Blue version had better sprites, but more like designed to resemble their Sugimori art more.

And for the record, Blastoise, Onix, and Mewtwo looked A LOT better in their Red/Green sprites.

I have the Japanese Red and Green versions, and its not significantly glitchier than the US Red/Blue versions. Sure, more glitches exist, but you have to know they exist in order to see them, as I have not encountered a glitch on Japanese Red/Green that I haven't encoutnered either on English Red/Blue.


I don't view it as pointless, because here's what basically happened:

*On the following list, replace the word "Diamond" with "Red", then replace the word "Pearl" with "Green", then replace the word "Platinum" with "Blue"*:
1. Pokemon Diamond/Pearl released in 1995 for the Gameboy
2. Pokemon Platinum released in 1996 for Gameboy
3. Pokemon Platinum translated into English, then released in America in 1998 as "Pokemon Diamond & Platinum"
4. People later find out in Japan, there's a Pokemon Pearl, and that it had different graphics



There, does that make sense? Not many people seem to be able to grasp the concept that BLUE IS THE ORIGINAL 3RD VERSION!!! The point is that, how would you feel if we never got Pokemon Gold/Silver, but a translated Crystal released as "Pokemon Gold & Crystal"? Or if we never got Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire, but a translated Emerald released as, "Pokemon Ruby & Emerald"? Or if we never got Pokemon Diamond/Pearl, but a translated Platinum released as, "Pokemon Diamond & Platinum"? Because we never got Pokemon Red/Green. We got a translated Blue released as "Pokemon Red & Blue".


----------



## TzarQUetzal (Aug 20, 2015)

Hate to post so late but the Green Patch doesn't seem to go anywhere


----------



## FailName (Aug 20, 2015)

TzarQUetzal said:


> Hate to post so late but the Green Patch doesn't seem to go anywhere


Here's another version:
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/876/


----------



## TzarQUetzal (Aug 22, 2015)

FailName said:


> Here's another version:
> http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/876/


Thanks been looking everywhere for this


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 8, 2015)

I recommend http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/1457/ instead.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 9, 2015)

My memories... Pokemon Green Version! Time to enjoy it!


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 2, 2016)

http://www.zophar.net/hacks/gb/pokemon-blue-edition2/Pokemon-Green-English-870.html

use this patch on a blue rom and that's it


----------

